# Need IBM paint code please..!!!!



## drgracer392 (Jun 22, 2009)

I need to get the paint code for Impulse blue metalic......please
I need to paint a rear bumper for someone and don't have the car.....

thanks in advance.....


----------



## drgracer392 (Jun 22, 2009)

got it never mind...thanks


----------

